# Racing Pigeon Color and Styles



## mackenal (May 16, 2010)

For a new flyer is there a web site that pictures and identifies the many colors and patterns of racing pigeons?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would like to know that too. I can never figure out what color mine are when I enter them in the shows.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I had a book that I read on that had every color and described it, it was an old book that a member of the club let me borrow wish I had it so I can flip through it and name them for you guys.


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

Just use google images.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I have quite a few pictures of different colors of racing homers on my web site at:
http://freewebs.com/kjcii/
I will be adding about 300 pictures soon.

Frank Mosca
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/
and Tom Barnhart:
http://www.barnhartlofts.com/genetics.htm
have very good genetics pages on color.


----------

